# International demand changing US hay markets



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/international-demand-changing-u-s-hay-market-for-some


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

lcjaynes said:


> http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/international-demand-changing-u-s-hay-market-for-some


Now girl, you know that you can't get ahead of me......I posted that article last evening. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/74650-august-hay-report/


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Too bad the alfalfa prices don't seem to indicate the new demand. Part of the problem though is the dairys have taken most of the alfalfa out of the ration and buy very little hay


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Jay in WA said:


> Too bad the alfalfa prices don't seem to indicate the new demand. Part of the problem though is the dairys have taken most of the alfalfa out of the ration and buy very little hay


Hmmm.. I always thought the BTO dairies needed alfalfa and/or hay to keep the stomach ulcer problems in check.

What are they feeding to replace alfalfa in the feed?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Around here they lenghthend the cut on forage and corn silage. Helps a little. Hardly any of them put up any dry hay of any sort. 3 lactations is about all they get out of them.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> Around here they lenghthend the cut on forage and corn silage. Helps a little. Hardly any of them put up any dry hay of any sort. 3 lactations is about all they get out of them.


Whoa.. That's some young cows for hamburger!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Whoa.. That's some young cows for hamburger!


sure is. Nice thing is if you put them on some good dry pasture and keep them on a mostly dry hay diet you can rehab them for a bit and send them back to the burger barn


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Exports at least provide a strong bottom for the market. The camel hay clears up a lot of dry cow/beef cow hay that can be a bear to move.

So far they aren't paying a premium for top quality hay. But they are in the market and keeping dairy buyers honest.

Payment terms and logistics are a PITA but they are a viable option for moving off grade hay. All my rained on hay gets exported


----------

